

Computer Reconstruction of Drug-Resistant Bacteria Valuable to Research - Mz
http://bionews-tx.com/news/2014/05/06/computer-reconstruction-of-drug-resistant-bacteria-valuable-to-cystic-fibrosis-research/

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _“What’s really neat about computer modeling of these biochemical networks
and systems is it’s nice when the models are right but it’s really interesting
when they’re wrong, because that helps point to aspects of the biology we
don’t understand, which helps to generate new hypotheses, new ideas that can
be tested.”_

The above is only a press release. If you have access to this paid site, you
can see the full PDF here:
[http://jb.asm.org/content/196/2/210.full.pdf](http://jb.asm.org/content/196/2/210.full.pdf)

